

Ask HN: Rate my Startup:  Search Stream - andrewtbham

http://www.searchstream.co<p>Search Stream is a social search engine.  It's a search engine that has an integrated social bookmarking and notes section.  it use your search terms as the tags.
======
ankimal
The UI is not intuitive. You need some messages that help the user navigate
and use the site effectively. Right now I m just clicking around trying to
make sense of it. (you could include messages with a "Dont show this again"
option)

~~~
andrewtbham
thanks for the feedback.... the messages with don't show again is a great
idea.

what part is not intuitive? the search engine? the blog part? the integration
of the two?

~~~
chrismiller
It took me 60 seconds or so of blind clicking around before I even realised
what the site did, and this was after reading the description on this post.

Maybe include some information on the front page describing how the service
works. If you want to go all out link to a video demonstration of it working
or a quick walk through.

~~~
andrewtbham
the video is a great idea. i agree... it's a big problem explaining the site's
functionality.

------
andrewtbham
Here is a good example... where you get an idea how it might be useful

[http://searchstream.co/index.php?search=mp3+arcade+fire+subu...](http://searchstream.co/index.php?search=mp3+arcade+fire+suburbs)

~~~
andrewtbham
it's a link to download the arcade fires new album, much more useful than the
spam in google's results.

------
chrismiller
I can't seem to add more than 3 bookmarks.

Also you should have a short url that I can tweet/email to someone else that
will load up the bookmarks I saved. This would be helpful if I was trying to
help someone find information.

~~~
andrewtbham
ok i will change that.

they are being added, but they don't show on main page. if you click more
results you can see them. and you can see them on the blog.

~~~
chrismiller
I didn't notice the more results at first glance and I doubt many other people
would have either.

I would suggest expanding the box to show all the users saved results for that
search. If you are committed to keeping it limited to 3 results I would
suggest moving the "more results" link to a more prominent position under the
links and possibly showing a counter next to it so it looks like "$num_links
more results".

~~~
andrewtbham
The idea about the number is a good one. i will add that. i will also try to
make it more prominent... great idea.

------
ScottWhigham
Why would you not buy searchstream.com for this? Is it not worth it? I just
went to it and it is just a parked page.

~~~
andrewtbham
how do you suggest i go about that? i emailed the company that owns it, and
haven't heard anything. i also bought that stupid thing on godaddy that tries
to grab it, to no avail. it was recently renewed.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I think that's all you really can do.

------
andrewtbham
clickable: <http://www.searchstream.co>

